# it broke! DNA 30 vs 45?



## CraftyZA (2/6/16)

I've scored a dna30 a couple of months ago in trade for a few of my home made beers, that I use during the day with 18mg juice at the office. (Hard to stealth voop with a rx200 & griffin, or Just GG and Ithaka)
the DNA 30 is now dead. No idea how or why, but it does not even switch on. tried new battery, and getting the same. The mod is a Hana I think. Little square aluminuim box that takes a single battery.
So I'm urgently looking to replace it. I hate taking my GG equipment to work, and now I have to 

So to get to the point.
First, and most important. I need a new board that will fit this box. Now luckily the DNA series was heavily used in DIY, so there should be plenty around. (holding thumbs)

Next up. Is the DNA 30 and 40 the same dimentions? Can I drop a 40 in the place of the busted 30?

Lastly. who has anything that will fit this setup? I really need to fix it!


----------



## stevie g (2/6/16)

I opened a Hana30 once and it is held in place (innards) with hot glue. I consider the glue to make it more difficult to repair but it isn't too bad.

You will need a soldering iron and a hot glue gun. 

Parts I have no idea sorry.


----------



## Jakey (2/6/16)

@CraftyZA pm me if you interested. I have an sx mini m class that just started auto firing. Im not the type to tinker with these things. You can see if you able to fix it.... if you want you can have it for...... The price of shipping. Or you could collect

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## CraftyZA (3/6/16)

Dropped a pm. Thanks for this. I'm sure i can fix it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (3/6/16)

Thanks Jakey! I will have someone there tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (5/6/16)

Just picked it up from my parents. 
Pristine condition.(minus the auto fire situation)
I had a brief look at it, and suspect i know what the problem
Is. It has 3 mosfets. One of them is busted. The moment you take your 1st puff, it switches on, fire the coil, then stop when you depress the button. Then a second or 2 later, it starts to fire regardless of the button depressed...
When mosfets blow, or pop, they essentially create a short, or get stuck in the open position. I think this is what is starting to happen with this one.
Now in true chinese fassion, the numbers of these mosfets has been erased to make copying harder. I will try and find the correct one though.
Thanks again. 
This deserves a badge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/16)

Hope you get it right @CraftyZA 
Kudos @Jakey !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (6/6/16)

CraftyZA said:


> Just picked it up from my parents.
> Pristine condition.(minus the auto fire situation)
> I had a brief look at it, and suspect i know what the problem
> Is. It has 3 mosfets. One of them is busted. The moment you take your 1st puff, it switches on, fire the coil, then stop when you depress the button. Then a second or 2 later, it starts to fire regardless of the button depressed...
> ...


see. now i would never have known that!!!! really hope you manage to sort it out. its an amazing mod, what upset me was that its not in a condition to be enjoyed by anybody. so if you manage to restore it to its former glory.... im happy....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

